# Any plans for a new/upgraded Tivo Mini?



## jedimindtrick (Oct 18, 2015)

With the release of the new Tivo BOLT, are there similar plans to update/upgrade/enhance the Tivo Mini? I heaven't seen anything official but wondering if anyone has heard any rumors or such...

Not even sure what Tivo would upgrade on it but just wanted to ask... Any thoughts?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

jedimindtrick said:


> With the release of the new Tivo BOLT, are there similar plans to update/upgrade/enhance the Tivo Mini? I heaven't seen anything official but wondering if anyone has heard any rumors or such...
> 
> Not even sure what Tivo would upgrade on it but just wanted to ask... Any thoughts?


4K. I thought TiVo said that's in the works for next year.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, it is scheduled for next year.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

Mini version 1 was a companion to the Premiere, used same remote. Mini 2 was a Parallel to Roamio and used Roamio remote. So I expect a 3rd Mini to pair up with the Bolt - with 4K, skip feature, etc. Will be white, maybe smaller, and use Bolt remote. But it may be a while, as Mini 2 came out some time after Roamio. They will want to use any stock of Mini 2 before the announce Mini 3.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Peter G said:


> Mini version 1 was a companion to the Premiere, used same remote. Mini 2 was a Parallel to Roamio and used Roamio remote. So I expect a 3rd Mini to pair up with the Bolt - with 4K, skip feature, etc. Will be white, maybe smaller, and use Bolt remote. But it may be a while, as Mini 2 came out some time after Roamio. They will want to use any stock of Mini 2 before the announce Mini 3.


Hi,
Agree with everything stated...plus add MoCA 2.0 to pair with the Bolt.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Peter G said:


> Mini version 1 was a companion to the Premiere, used same remote. Mini 2 was a Parallel to Roamio and used Roamio remote. So I expect a 3rd Mini to pair up with the Bolt - with 4K, skip feature, etc. Will be white, maybe smaller, and use Bolt remote. But it may be a while, as Mini 2 came out some time after Roamio. They will want to use any stock of Mini 2 before the announce Mini 3.


Current Minis with a Bolt as the host DVR already have the new skip feature.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Agree with everything stated...plus add MoCA 2.0 to pair with the Bolt.


plus HDMI2.0 with HDCP2.2 and 4k The MoCA 2.0 is necessary for the bandwith for that 4k stream.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HobokenSkier said:


> plus HDMI2.0 with HDCP2.2 and 4k The MoCA 2.0 is necessary for the bandwith for that 4k stream.


MoCA 1.1 can handle the low bitrates of a 4k stream just fine.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> MoCA 1.1 can handle the low bitrates of a 4k stream just fine.


But how about 6 of them?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

I hope they add bridging capability to the MoCA 2.0 support.

I don't care about the color, but I could do without any goofy bends/humps.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

snerd said:


> I hope they add bridging capability to the MoCA 2.0 support.
> 
> I don't care about the color, but I could do without any goofy bends/humps.


The new mini will probably be shaped like a pyramid.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

HobokenSkier said:


> But how about 6 of them?


Yup


----------



## jedimindtrick (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the ideas. Everything makes sense. I was wondering how much buyer's remorse I'll have if I dive in and get a Mini now instead of waiting for the upgraded unit. Since I'm without any 4k TVs, probably not a huge deal. It may even present an opportunity to pick up a second one next year a bit cheaper when the new ones roll out.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Likely none unless you plan a 4k tv


----------

